

Dish Kills Off Remaining Blockbuster Video Stores and Services - qdot76367
http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/Dish-Kills-Off-Remaining-Blockbuster-Stores-Mail-Services-126539

======
Randgalt
wow - Netflix has killed Blockbuster a second time!

